# New interview with John Williams where he talks about his musical composition process



## Darrell (May 7, 2021)

In a recent interview with his piano maker (Steinway), he talks about how he still uses pencil and paper. Here is a short excerpt:

*Q. Do you still compose with a pen? Have you made the shift to a—*
_A. Oh no, I'm not shifting. While composing, I'm scribbling with a pen and throwing pages all over the room and it's very, very primitive._

Here's the full interview: https://www.steinway.com/news/features/owners/john-williams


----------



## Toecutter (May 7, 2021)

I was just reading this interview, it's really good! 

*Q. Do you still compose with a pen? Have you made the shift to a—*

OG Williams doesn't even let the interviewer finish his question XD

*Q. The Model D is our biggest concert grand. Why did you get the new Steinway?*

A question I will never answer


----------

